# Vinly for signs: using a soap mixture?



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi:
I have been doing vinly for shirts and now I have some people that want me to do vinly for there windows someone told me about using a soap mixture, so the decal dosen't stick to the window so it can be lined up. Can anyone help.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

That work. Put a small amount, maybe a teaspoon into a spray bottle. Even water works but it drys faster. The best thing to do is get your work lined up and taped before you take the backing off. I did 3 windows on a car today and it took me 15 minutes (18 x 6)


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

If you are gonna do a homemade mixture.. Use about 18 drops of dawn or ivory dish soap and about 1/4 cup of denatured alcohol in a quart of water.. (the alcohol helps the mixture dry a bit sooner which can be a good thing) The thing is when you use any homemade soap mixture you will be having to wait and wait for it to dry before you can remove the tape.. sometimes a real long time .. if its damp weather outside.

I use rapid-tac instead of a homemade brew anymore.. simply because it works better. before i squeegie the vinyl i can reposition it.. after squeeging it.. i can remove the tape and be ready to leave in about 2 mins. Once before i started using it.. i ended up haveing to stay at the job site for 2 hours to wait for the vinyl to dry and be able to take the tape off.. and ya know.. Time is money


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

selzler said:


> ...using a soap mixture, so the decal dosen't stick to the window so it can be lined up.


Soap or Application fluid will help you work out the air bubbles.

The alignment happens 'before' you ever take the paper backing off the vinyl. 



Badalou, don't you have a nice how-to for outdoor vinyl posted here?


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

You can purchase a number of application fluids. Their true purpose is to clean the surface "a little bit more" while giving you the time to apply (with mistakes) and take care of the mistakes.

All respondents thus far have offered excellent generic solutions that work great. I really can't add to that, unless you want some brand name application fluids that will cost you more, and do the same job


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

John S said:


> Soap or Application fluid will help you work out the air bubbles.
> 
> The alignment happens 'before' you ever take the paper backing off the vinyl.
> 
> ...


Alot of my precision alignments come 'after' the paper backing has been taken off. I use straight water for my wet applications.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I usea stabio pencil and draw my lines on the window where the text is gonna go.. and find the center of the vinyl im going to put up and the center of the window area im applying it to.. Mark it up with my pencil.. (it wipes right off with water) i use the rapid tack for large letters and i used it to help not get bubbles.. Most applications on glass if the letters are small or thin i do dry.. I never move the letters around after i have taken the backing paper off..


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

mystysue said:


> ... i use the rapid tack ...


 I use it for cleaning & application. The stuff works great (I sometimes use it to clean other areas of my car too... I hate Love bugs!)


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah.. its great stuff.. I buy it in gallon bottles.. I use alot of rapid remover too.. to clean up where i have had to remove vinyl.. .. I have just found that for me.. plain soapy water especially when applying on glass.. just takes to long for it to dry.. I charge 85.00 an hour labor for installs with a one hour mim. charge. .. so my customers are not to hot on.. paying me that kinda money to have me sit waiting on vinyl to dry on their windows.. lol


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

mystysue said:


> ... I charge 85.00 an hour labor for installs with a one hour mim. charge. .. so my customers are not to hot on.. paying me that kinda money to have me sit waiting on vinyl to dry on their windows.. lol


As do I, but... I use a "Handy-Wipe" to take out the extra without moving the vinyl. It speeds things up, and I can tell each customer that the application will "set" in 12 hours, "You can wash your car, as normal after that"... blah, blah, blah, and I am out-a-there


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

John S said:


> Soap or Application fluid will help you work out the air bubbles.
> 
> The alignment happens 'before' you ever take the paper backing off the vinyl.
> 
> ...


It is on one of my web sites ineedautosigns.com/apply.htm


----------



## levelbest (Mar 12, 2007)

badalou said:


> It is on one of my web sites ineedautosigns.com/apply.htm


On the instructions, you mention the formula for spraying on - but never tell when to do it or whether to apply to the graphic or the window surface itself. Unless I missed something.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

levelbest said:


> On the instructions, you mention the formula for spraying on - but never tell when to do it or whether to apply to the graphic or the window surface itself. Unless I missed something.


His demo was for a dry application. You would apply the liquid when you are ready to remove the paper backing. Spray the glass, peel off half the paper and squeegee it down like the demo.

I try to apply dry if there are not a lot of wide areas of vinyl. 
For larger letters and graphics, it is a life saver to use the application fluid. It makes it much easier to work out the trapped air bubbles.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Spray it right before applying the graphic and spray it directly to the window or wherever you are putting the graphic. You can also spray the graphic itself lightlyto keep it from touching itself and ruining it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I am back and forth btwn magnetic or window decals.

I was wondering if I can do the decals myself. Need to find a place that sells the letters. I'll search the internet. Remember when I was child, my aunt and I did her pinstripping. Too funny.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Ujudgnme2 said:


> I am back and forth btwn magnetic or window decals.
> 
> I was wondering if I can do the decals myself. Need to find a place that sells the letters. I'll search the internet. Remember when I was child, my aunt and I did her pinstripping. Too funny.


Sells the letters? All you need is a plotter/cutter and vinyl and you can make your own letters unless I am missing something.


----------

